
Ask HN: Flutter VS React Native - deadcoder0904
Now I am currently using React Native &amp; in total love with it. It solves my problem, but recently a lot of people are stating that Flutter is so much better.<p>I want to know what Flutter can do that React Native can&#x27;t &amp; vice versa. I know its just a tool to solve a problem but I really want to know more about Flutter&#x27;s upsides because I know React Native  can&#x27;t help in some cases at all. Its too tough for some use cases like PhotoEditing app.<p>If Flutter is a solution for all those tough use cases, then I might just learn Dart Lang.
======
isoos
I think a photo editing app is thought, no matter what technology you are
using. As the question is rather vague, would you mind listing a few specific
case where react native couldn't help you?

~~~
deadcoder0904
Think about Background Location Tracking when the app is closed. I saw some
video on YouTube in which the speaker has one such use case like he has a Car
Service like Uber. But the Driver needs location tracking & the app shows the
path to reach from point A to point B. So if the app is running all the time
even when the car is stopped at some place. Lets suppose the Driver wants to
take a piss or have food. Then he will stop so the app won't be running now.
This specific use case with React Native will run a lot of the battery & CPU
cycles as the speaker told in the YouTube video. The original video I could
not find. But I think I explained it perfectly now.

Summary of the usecase if I have not explained well - Uber like Car for
picking packets from one place to another. Must be keeping track of Driver
Location. But should not run all the time, must only run while Car is moving.
This won't work with React Native, I mean it would but it takes a lot of
performance, CPU, battery, etc...

Another 2 videos also show where React Native cannot be used for particular
usecases like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXKFQu2cP4c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXKFQu2cP4c)
&
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psZLAHQXRsI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psZLAHQXRsI)

Let me know if its clear now ?

------
mesquka
Flutter is in alpha, and has a very small ecosystem. Flutter does perform much
better in 'tough use case' scenarios though.

~~~
deadcoder0904
Can u give me a tough use case where RN won't perform likewise ? I really want
to make good decision here. Otherwise it would happen like AngularJS.

